

Starting a club with a startup mindset - gooztastic

Hey everyone,
So, me and another friend are trying to start a club at our university centered around the startup culture, which for us is to go from idea to a working product. Our school has a decent amount of tech students and business students, but we find that they don&#x27;t collaborate enough together. We&#x27;re trying to focus on having a club where students can pitch their ideas, find other members who might want to work on some ideas, or just generally work around people trying to get projects started. This can create a great way to pass around skills, as well as getting useful critiques on direction, business plans, and tech knowledge.<p>Unfortunately, we&#x27;re having trouble on how to structure such a club. So I&#x27;m wondering how you would structure such a club?
======
kiraken
1- Invite students that you think might be interested 2- Explain the idea of
your club as stated here 3- After members sign up to your club, real work
begins 4- Every 2 weeks you'd have each one of the club go up and suggest an
idea and people would vote for it 5- Ideas with most votes then would state
what kind of specialized people they need and create their group 6- two weeks
later they finish their project and do the something again 7- Eventually
people would start recognizing others who work well with them and when that
happens they would form their own groups after they finish school and you
would have helped create a business

